# Changed insurance for TNC



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

I was with Geico. I liked Geico. They dont provide TNC coverage in California. So I switched to Mercury. I have the same coverage WITH TNC coverage for much cheaper than Geico.

Has anyone else seen their insurance go down after switching to a carrier with TNC coverage? I thought it was bizarre.


----------



## Kater Gator (Dec 25, 2015)

I think Geico is just high. They have to pay for all that advertising they do.


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

drivininsac said:


> I was with Geico. I liked Geico. They dont provide TNC coverage in California. So I switched to Mercury. I have the same coverage WITH TNC coverage for much cheaper than Geico.
> 
> Has anyone else seen their insurance go down after switching to a carrier with TNC coverage? I thought it was bizarre.


depends on your coverage levels
$100k/$300k


----------

